# Powerful Tool In a Small Package



## Brady

I have been using mine in the shop this week as I bought myself one for Christmas. I figured out that the switch is on the top because while it is HIGHLY RECOMMENDED to unplug the router when changing the bit, how many of us actually do that? When the router is turned over while you are changing the bit, it is highly unlikely that the switch will accidentally turn on. While it was unusual, I really like this feature just for this reason.


----------



## Ottacat

I have this router and while overall I'm pleased it does have one glaring design flaw. When the one of the bases is screwed on, the wrench is too wide to use in the opening to tighten the collet. You wonder if they ever use the tools they design. Fortunately using your own wrench with a smaller sized handle fixes the issue.


----------



## lumberjoe

Ottacat, I've found a large 17mm offset wrench works awesome for loosening and tightening the collet. I agree the included wrench is a problem


----------



## JulianLech

I have the same router and have used it a few times in the past year. My one negative comment about this router is that the collet requires too much force to securely hold a router bit. I had two instances when the router bit came loose during use. I have not used any other compact/trim router to compare.


----------



## Furnitude

nice review. I'm interested in a trim router for a million reasons. This model looks like a great tool for a reasonable price. one of the main things i would do with it is remove material for butterfly keys. i am wondering if i could do that with a router like this one that doesn't have a plunge base. the plunge makes that action easy, but I'm wondering if i could either adjust the router to depth while it is running or otherwise introduce the router safely without tearing out a bunch of wood. does anyone do that kind of thing without a plunge base? thanks for comments.


----------



## WhoMe

I have been using mine for about 2 years. Still like it a lot. I find the switch on top to be an excellent design.
Not only does it ensure it is off when set upside down for bit changes but when I go to turn it off, no fumbling to find the switch. Just give the top a pat any it is turned off.
After a lot of use, I agree with the comment about the collet wrench too wide. I find it a pain when using it through the side opening. Either the base casting is too narrow or the wrench is to wide as it is difficult to tighten or loosen the collet with the lock depressed. I think I'll be looking to modify the wrench or the base casting.

And agree looking at the PC and the Bosch colt the Rigid has much better depth adjustability.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review.


----------



## CharlesA

I've looked at the Colt and would consider this Ridgid. What's been holding me back is that I have intentionally bought almost only 1/2" router bits over the past 6 years or so, and I don't want to have to buy a bunch of duplicate bits. BTW, the Colt is now $69.99 on CPOTOOLS-they don't have any routers on the CPO Ridgid site.


----------



## ThomasPittman

I agree with most of the above reviews. It is a good tool for the money. And I did have the same problem with the wrench. Not a big deal. I mostly either adjusted the base or angled the wrench to get it to fit, until I modified it. A simple trip to the grinder and a couple passes of spray paint and it works much better, but this should not be necessary…


----------



## Ron10

Thanks for the information on the rigid router. I was looking to purchase one and have been doing some research today. While doing that I came across an article on 17 Router Tips which may be useful to some.


----------



## dhazelton

I've always wanted one and thanks to these comments I ordered the Bosch 'remanufactured' for $69 + $6 shipping. I don't have a giant need for one so price won me over. I even considered the Harbor Freight on until I actually saw and held it. Looked downright dangerous.


----------



## b2rtch

I Have the same router for many years, I lke it very much.
I just wish that we had a plunge base for it.


----------



## cutworm

I like mine as well. I marked my wrench where it contacts the base and ground off a little on each side. 
I use this router more than any of the 4 that I have.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

i picked up this unit last summer after my rotozip rotary tool burned out. First time I had actually decided to use it. For anyone considering a rotary tool, do yourself a favor and get something like this small router instead. It will do the job that a rotary tool does with cutting bits and also act as a nice little trim router too. And it should last a while longer I'd imagine! Besides a rotary tool is only good for cutting and it really does a poor job of that. My use was cutting along walls in sheetrock to add wiring in a house remodel. The rotozip burned out after a couple of hours.


----------



## NiteWalker

I love this trimmer!
So much that I have three of them lol!

The LED, compact grip and ease of turning it off (just slap the top) are my favorite attributes other than the reliability and power.

About changing bits and the wrench being too wide, I always remove the motor from the base when changing bits. No wrench size issues. ;-)


----------



## Randy_ATX

Thanks for the review. I walk down the tool isle everytime i'm in HomeDepot and debate whether to get this router or not. What is holding me back is I would really like a small plunge router. Can someone answer the question in post #5? That is also one of the things I would like to do (butterflies).


----------



## douglbe

I've had mine for a couple of years and it is a great little router. The switch location has never been a problem for me and I always unplug any power tool to change bits or blades. Safety first.

Very good review.


----------



## RichardDePetris

Even though I regularly use my Bosch 1617 and Matt Vanderlist does exhibit ADD symptoms, I've developed a unfounded psychological aversion to this particular router:


----------



## NiteWalker

Richard, not the same router.
The one in Matt's video is the R2400, ridgid's first trimmer.

R2400 (the old one):









And the R2401 (the one reviewed and currently at home depot)








Light years in difference. The r2401 is amazing.


----------

